# A poem



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)

A poem for everyone whos ever lost a bun




[align=center]_*Invisible Bunny*_[/align]



[align=center]_*Wake up Mum, wake up quick!
I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.
I'm still here Mum I've not gone
Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.
Don't cry Mum
I can't bare to see you sad,
You were my best friend
The best a bunny could have.

When you sleep in the night
I'm lying by your side
I listen to your heartbeat
And I nuzzle you with pride.
Sometimes I bring my bunny friends
Just to let them see
The one who was my Mum
The special one to me.

In the morning when you wake Mum
I miss your lovely smile,
You can still wave 
You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?

I follow you around
I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,
I'm still your little bunny
Invisible 
And I will never die*_[/align]

[align=center]*(author unknown)*[/align]


----------



## swanlake (Oct 17, 2007)

beautiful.

it made me cry.

makes me think of fuz...


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

having recenlt lost a bun that made me bawl like a baby. its really beautiful. i lie to think of Flash like that, alw3aqys with me with whatever i do.

do you mind if i stick that poem up in my room? ill have your name on it and stuf,f it's just really lvoely.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)

no its fine, I didnt make the poem up, im unsure of the writer.


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

ifg you didn't make it up, that's cool, iuts still beautiful so thank you for sharing it with us  ill try and locate the author when im a bit more composed, lol.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Oct 17, 2007)

sorry i should have made that clear when i posted il have to edit...


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

dont be siorry  its a lovely poem whoever it was writtne by, asnd sharing it was really valuable, if only just for me, lol.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 17, 2007)

It really is lovely and I'm sure many of us who have lost buns will really appreciate it, I know I do.

(We should try to locate the author's namethough.)


----------



## Flashy (Oct 17, 2007)

You know, i love that pome, but i only love it form my point of view, or rather, fomr the point of vierw of those living. i wish that it was like that for me with Flash and for Sweep with Sunshie, but i think, for ther bunnies themselvfes, those that have died, for their souls, i would wanrt them to roam free, doing what they want to do, just being free and happy.

asnd i had a quick google for the author and i couldnt find anything remotely useful, infact i only found the pome on one site, no mention anywhere else, so maybe 'unknown' will be have to be what it stays as.


----------



## polly (Oct 17, 2007)

that made me cry as i was just thinking of my first bunny that i lost before i saw this. Thankt's lovely


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 18, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2007)

That was very beautiful and very sad,the tears were falling as i was reading that.

:sad:


----------



## ellissian (Nov 12, 2007)

[font="Comic Sans MS, lucida Handwriting"][size=+2][/size][/font]
[font="Comic Sans MS, lucida Handwriting"][size=+2]I ONLY WANTED YOU [/size][/font]

[font="Comic Sans MS, lucida Handwriting"][size=+1]They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown[/size][/font]


----------

